# Long Island Retriever Field Trial Club Results???



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

Does anyone have the results so far for the Long Island Retriever Field Trial Club at the Winslow Farms Conservancy in Winslow, NJ( Hanks).
john


----------



## Bait (Jan 21, 2004)

C'mon Breck, where are ya? I saw you there, but, I had to leave early, so I don't have much info. BAIT


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2004)

Hi John! All I know is Charlie Hayden won the Amt with FC-AFC Blue Newt took second in the Amt and Rick Roberts took second in the Open.

Katie


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

I thought I'd let Gerard post the results since it was his trial. I'll post them tonight if he doesn't.


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

Water marks killed 'em at Long Island.

Last series of the Am was pretty interesting. 
8 dogs back, 1 did it OK without a handle, 3 handled and 4 picked up. (edit)
Big time long retired up the middle out about 450+ yards got 'em.

Last series of the Open took it's toll too with only one dog, Gates, picking up the two retired marks without a handle or big hunts.


----------



## Kevin Mays (Feb 20, 2003)

guys i appreciate the commentary but 
*WHAT WERE THE PLACEMENTS!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## South Bay (Aug 17, 2003)

Open
1st - FC AFC High Tech CEO - Ed Forry
2nd - FC Sugarfoots Lone Star Rascal - Rick Roberts
3rd - Hunters Road - Kay Sweezy
4th - FC AFC Plourdes Honor O' Fox Hill Farm - Sandi McCourt

Amat
1st - FC AFC Pleasant River Blue Wing - Charlie Hayden
2nd - Praire Wind Hawkeye - Newt Cropper (COMPLETES AFC !)
3rd - South Bays New York Titan - Gerard Troha
4th - Brink's Barracuda Bingo - Steve Ferguson


----------



## Kevin Mays (Feb 20, 2003)

Congrats Gerard!!!!! Makes for a nice weekend doesnt it. :lol:


----------



## Anthony Heath (Jan 3, 2003)

?? regarding Breck's comments and the placements. Steve got 4th even though he picked up? Is that possible?

Just curious.

Breck,

How about the minors. Thanks for the beer at Blue Ridge, it really hit the spot.

Anthony


----------



## South Bay (Aug 17, 2003)

Steve didn't pick up, he handled 

As Breck said only one dog didn't handle on the long retired (It was HUGE)


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

Sorry, I had the number of PU's wrong in the Am. 
Great trial. Wait 'till next year when the new ponds will probably be ready. Like Hank's really needs any more water :shock: 

Other results.
Derby
1st Double Creek Bet On Dan, Kay Sweezy
2nd Rebel Ridge's Devils Luck, Jeff Lyons
3rd D'a Hooligan Hank, Diane Twesten
4th Kingsway James Midnite Gold, (John Austin) Jeff Stoneman

Q
1st Blue Sky's Follow A Storm, (Tom O'Brien)Ed Forry
2nd Fox Hill's Muzzle Loader, Sandi McCourt
3rd Boomah's Maxximum Caliber, (Andrew Manus) Kay Sweezy
4th "Out Dam Spot Out", (Tom O'Brien) Ed Forry


----------



## Roger Perry (Nov 6, 2003)

Congrats to Karen Sweezey, a 3rd in the Open, 1st in the Derby and 3rd in the Qual.


----------

